# It's really good to be back



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ever since mid-May 2016 when I purchased a 1972 Triumph TR6R Tiger motorcycle to be rebuilt, baking chez Koko took a back seat. Well, with the bike up and running on the first kick after two-and-a-half-years of wrenching (my father a former U.S. Navy diesel mechanic), I'M THRU WITH WRENCHING AT MY OLD AGE OF 65. I'M BACK, I've returned to tying my apron strings to the baking oven.. Alright and so watch out for further developments as to tomato tarts and pork pies using trotters. I mean really, I live in the deep south where trotters are purchased freshly butchered and available at the supermarket. I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8^DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome back, Kokopuffs!
I missed you 
Still making bread using some (most) of the advise you gave me years ago


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome back....I always wondered whatever became of you......Good to know your alive and well...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

butzy said:


> Welcome back, Kokopuffs!
> I missed you
> Still making bread using some (most) of the advise you gave me years ago


...glad to have had a positive effect on someone for a lifetime! 8)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefross said:


> Welcome back....I always wondered whatever became of you......Good to know your alive and well...


Facebook had become boring and I needed to return to baking; and, I am throughtly exhausted at wrenching on that old Triumph motorcycle; those old brit bikes need lots and lots of tlc and wrenching.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Good to see you again! Was thinking about you the other day. What great timing!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

brianshaw said:


> Good to see you again! Was thinking about you the other day. What great timing!


I still love going out for a ride on the Triumph. It get respect even from the old Harley guys.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So where's a picture of the Triumph?

mjb.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

teamfat said:


> So where's a picture of the Triumph? mjb.


Scheiste! (EDIT) Here are two piccies.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome back @kokopuffs it is good to hear from you after such a long time. The bike looks great!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

nicko said:


> ................ The bike looks great!


The bike is a "rolling restoration", parts replaced as needed, as opposed to an off-frame restoration.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I live alone and don't have many people to cook for other than myself. And so I needed to detach my apron strings from the baking oven.


----------

